# Symply Dog Food



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone on here used Symply Dog or Puppy Food?
I've been looking for healthy food to feed dogs and I've got to say that Symply has ticked all the boxes and looks great!
I wondered (because people said the higher quality the food the less of it a dog will have to eat) how much would a yorkshire terrier sized puppy have to eat (I don't know if anyone uses this brand and could check the pack?) and how long would a 2KG bag last for a that sized puppy? I've heard that keeping them too long in the bag or containers can be really unhealthy.


If anyone could help I would be grateful ^.^


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Just found an app on the website that tells you how many days for certain dog types that a 12KG bag should last you, so I just divided that by 6 and that means it should last about 40 days. Thats for a dog like not puppy but kinda answers my question ^.^

Any past experience stories with this product would be great but I'm totally for this food as it seems to be really good!


----------



## petshopowner (Dec 11, 2009)

Symply is another food made by one of those 'own label ' outfits that will brand a food for anyone who wants. they have just made a better job of the packaging than most. the only problem with these companies, is that the final
'supplier' is not in charge of the product first hand, and therefore cannot do their own quality control. its in some one else's hands


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

petshopowner said:


> Symply is another food made by one of those 'own label ' outfits that will brand a food for anyone who wants. they have just made a better job of the packaging than most. the only problem with these companies, is that the final
> 'supplier' is not in charge of the product first hand, and therefore cannot do their own quality control. its in some one else's hands


Yes, I see where you're coming from .... I believe a lot of the higher end foods in this country are outsourced for manufacture to a producer, think it's in Lancashire...... namely Arden Grange, Burns, Barking Heads, Symply and a lot of the smaller "own brands".

As far as I'm aware (correct me if I'm wrong, please) the likes of JWB and Skinners are actually made by their company and Naturediet and Natures Menu manufacturer their own products on-site.

Not sure about Fish4Dogs, but it's why I like foods like Acana and Orijen (made by Champion in Canada).....it's just a shame that they have to come across the Atlantic!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the bigger branded companies have more of a say as to what goes into it and monitor the ingredients used for their own benefit but the same silos of ingredients are used for the smaller companies who buy an "own brand" and stick their labels on. Just recipes that differ.

I got my duck and potato kibble from the HPRS website (considerably cheaper than Symply) If you look at their "about us" page, they state that the food comes from Goldenacres, the company well known for this.

It wouldnt stop me buying it as a middle of the road kibble that I feed a few meals a week and for treats. If I was going to feed a lot more kibble and less wet, I would look to Acana, Orijen etc. who regulate their ingredients from source to product.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol it all confuses me but I would rather get food from the uk than ship in from overseas. 
I've looked at a few one being James Wellbeloved. 
Was thinking of mainly feeding dry but giving some wet pouches. I wouldn't do a raw diet probably as I wouldn't know where to start and I wouldnt like all the bones (be too scared!) but I would definitely give them a variety and treat them with some raw or dried treats (pigs ear etc).


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Rini said:


> Lol it all confuses me but I would rather get food from the uk than ship in from overseas.
> I've looked at a few one being James Wellbeloved.
> Was thinking of mainly feeding dry but giving some wet pouches. I wouldn't do a raw diet probably as I wouldn't know where to start and I wouldnt like all the bones (be too scared!) but I would definitely give them a variety and treat them with some raw or dried treats (pigs ear etc).


Personally, I'd look at Arden grange. Cheaper than both simply and James wellbeloved and IMO better. The lamb and rice especially, gets 4* at the review site. They also do the lamb and rice in small bite.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

My dogs are on Symply and I am very impressed with it. They look and feel great on it and because you dont need to give them huge amounts of food they poop less too. I order online and it comes the next day. the staff and service are very professional. The dogs coats look in really good condition, vry soft and shiny and they enjoy eating it too. If you have more than 3 dogs you can join the breeders club and you save lots of money I get a 12kg bag for £27 instead of £42 if you order 4 bags at once.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Personally, I'd look at Arden grange. Cheaper than both simply and James wellbeloved and IMO better. The lamb and rice especially, gets 4* at the review site. They also do the lamb and rice in small bite.


Oh I'll definitely look into it, I'm checking out loads of options before getting my puppy. But I have to be honest that Symply is sounding really appealing.



Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> My dogs are on Symply and I am very impressed with it. They look and feel great on it and because you dont need to give them huge amounts of food they poop less too. I order online and it comes the next day. the staff and service are very professional. The dogs coats look in really good condition, vry soft and shiny and they enjoy eating it too. If you have more than 3 dogs you can join the breeders club and you save lots of money I get a 12kg bag for £27 instead of £42 if you order 4 bags at once.


I'm glad you commented, I was really wanting the opinion of people already using the product!
Do you feed it all the time or mix with wet foods from other brands?
It does sound good. The website is set out great and it doesnt seem expensive when you consider that they wont need as much. I wont have more than 3 dogs for the discount tho XD but I'm definitely into the product, and the delivery is great for any size bag too!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Rini said:


> Oh I'll definitely look into it, I'm checking out loads of options before getting my puppy. But I have to be honest that Symply is sounding really appealing.
> 
> I'm glad you commented, I was really wanting the opinion of people already using the product!
> Do you feed it all the time or mix with wet foods from other brands?
> It does sound good. The website is set out great and it doesnt seem expensive when you consider that they wont need as much. I wont have more than 3 dogs for the discount tho XD but I'm definitely into the product, and the delivery is great for any size bag too!


I just feed them the symply and they are happy with that. They have the odd carrot as a treat mind ; )


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I just feed them the symply and they are happy with that. They have the odd carrot as a treat mind ; )


I was thinking of mixing veg into their diet and for treats (if they like them XD) instead of fattening unhealthy ones.
Just want them to experience different food but I do have a budget unfortunately but so does anyone who isnt a millionaire! XD


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I personally think simply is an okay mid range food, think that puts me off is the price £42 for 12kg.

You could get simpsons, fish4dogs, taste of the wild for that. All grain free, high meat content foods.

At most I'd pay £30 per bag of simply and only then if it was upped to 15kg.

There's nothing special enough about it to warrant that price.

Ingredients wise it's pretty similar to Arden grange, yes AG is £10 less for 15kg.

Symply ingredients - 6kg bag is £23.49



> Dried Lamb (min. 28%), White Rice (min. 26%), Rice Bran, Rice Flour
> Sunflower Oil (min. 9%), Beet Pulp, Dried Egg, Seaweed


Arden grange 7.5kg is £22.69



> Lamb Meal* (min 30%), Whole Grain Rice (min 26%), Whole Grain Maize, Chicken Fat*, Beet Pulp, Dried Brewers Yeast, Egg Powder, Fish Meal*, Linseed, Fish Oil*, Minerals, Vitamins, Nucleotides, Prebiotic FOS, Prebiotic MOS, Cranberry Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, Yucca Extract. *Preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary extract


More meat, whole grain rice instead of White (easier fir digs to digest).

Taste of the wild -6.8kg is £26.99



> Bison, venison, dried lamb meat, dried chicken meat, eggs, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavourings, tomatoes, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, quality vitamins (A, B1, B2, B6, B12, C, D, E),minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate) potassium iodide, manganous oxide, biotin, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, folic acid.


Way more meat, grain free.

Why would you go with symply and pay more for less?


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

If it's £42 for 12kg of Symply, why not consider Applaws, around £45 for 12.5kg. It's grain free and 75% meat, here are the ingredients...


> Chicken 66% (from Dried Chicken), Chicken Mince 8%, Peas 8% (from Dried Peas), Potato Starch 6%, Poultry Oil 2.5% (Source of Omega 6), Beet Pulp, Poultry Gravy, Whole Egg (from Dried Egg), Cellulose Plant Fibre, Minerals, Vitamins, Salmon Oil (source of omega 3), Tomato (from Dried Potato), Carrot (from Dried Carrot) Chicory Extract (F.O.S), Alfalfa Meal, Seaweed/Kelp, Yeast Extract (Purified Beta Glucan 0.1%), Glucosamine, Methylsulfonylmethane, Chondroitin, Carrot, Peppermint, Paprika Meal, Turmeric, Thyme Extract, Citrus Extract, Taurine 1000 mg/kg, Yucca Extract, Cranberry, Fennel Extract, Carob Extract, Ginger, Rosehip Extract, Dandelion Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Oregano, Probiotic: Contains E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000 cfu/kg as an aid in the establishment, maintenance and restoration of a balanced gut flora in dogs.


It is for small and medium breeds though


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Im not sure about the adult version but i've used the puppy version on 2 of my dogs but me and a work colleague (who also fed it) came to the conclusion that it was making our dogs poo twice as much, and also the poos were quite sloppy. Then we had a lab pup in a few weeks ago that was being fed it and she [email protected] for england! Guarenteed every morning at the kennels she would have pood overnight, and not just 1 poo there would be at least 3 sloppy smellys poos there for you 
So personally i wouldn't want to feed it again lol


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

well our dogs def poo less and it has always been hard. I wouldnt change it for another food just to save a few pounds because they are getting on so well with it. Other people i know that use it say exactly the same as me. I am currently using puppy and adult food and I am very happy with both.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> well our dogs def poo less and it has always been hard. I wouldnt change it for another food just to save a few pounds because they are getting on so well with it. Other people i know that use it say exactly the same as me. I am currently using puppy and adult food and I am very happy with both.


Nobody is suggesting you change hun. Just putting their own experiences with the food as you have done.

My opinion is based solely on ingredients and price and the fact you can get better for the price.

But that's all it is, my opinions. If you're happy with it and the dogs do well. That's the most important things.


----------



## MsSpringador (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey, I work for Pets Corner who stock Symply and i choose to feed it to my dogs out of all the other foods we stock, arden grange, f4d, orijen etc. There are quite a few reasons for this. It is significantly better than Arden Grange, most of the AG lines use meat meal as opposed to a dried meat which is nowhere near as good meat source. F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for and orijen is ridiculously expensive, comes from overseas, the company are basically non-contactable and im not convinced about the necessity of all the ingredients in there, e.g. do sweet potato and pumpkin in that small a quantity really offer different and essential qualities?
I have two dogs, one of which has hip dysplasia, I am prepared to pay £42 for 12kg for the massive improvement it has made for him, over and above any supplements i have ever given him. The glucosamine source is green lipped mussels, about as good as you can get and i would never sacrifice his comfort and health for the sake of a few pounds every month. My other doggy has a really high metabolism, he comes from a working background and initially i struggled like hell to keep weight on him as well as giving him the exercise he needs. He is on the large breed puppy food and he is the perfect size and is weight is maintaining perfectly. Their poo is perfect, their coats are gorgeous.
I could basically feed them whatever i wanted as i can get most foods from our suppliers and im always looking and comparing different foods in case im missing something but its been a year now and symply always comes out top. Also the staff are amazing, ive phoned and emailed them a couple of times and they are always really helpful and friendly. 
I reckon for your little pup its going to be about 50g a day, adjust it as you go depending on exercise and weight gain, the normal puppy food is a nice small size kibble so is perfect. That means that a 2kg will last you over a month, you lucky person. £8.99 a month! Sometimes i wish i had small dogs!!
I know everyone backs the food they feed their dogs as otherwise they wouldnt feed it and everyone has different opinions but I personally would always tell people about Symply and how good it is. xxxx


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your comments, I have been deciding about using Acana, the prairie one as it has no grain and good ingredients, but I think, from the package, symply still looks like a great food. I know people have said they can't check the ingredients quality themselves... but if you are going off their website there's no evidence of this which is misleading. But at first glance it looks really good and is in the UK and the evidence from people who actually use it is strong!

@ MsSpringador: Thanks for your comment, its great to get an actual indepth insight to the food actually working. I wouldnt get orijen as it is by far too far out of my budget. As I said I've been looking into Acana although not the grasslands one as again its by far too expensive once you add the price of delivery as its not a common food that is stocked by pet shops... if only petsathome would get the really amazing food in! It stocks JWB which I've looked at before. I've looked at applaws for cans of wet food but the final decision will be made when I finally get my puppy


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

MsSpringador said:


> Hey, I work for Pets Corner who stock Symply and i choose to feed it to my dogs out of all the other foods we stock, arden grange, f4d, orijen etc. There are quite a few reasons for this. It is significantly better than Arden Grange, most of the AG lines use meat meal as opposed to a dried meat which is nowhere near as good meat source. F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for and orijen is ridiculously expensive, comes from overseas, the company are basically non-contactable and im not convinced about the necessity of all the ingredients in there, e.g. do sweet potato and pumpkin in that small a quantity really offer different and essential qualities?
> I have two dogs, one of which has hip dysplasia, I am prepared to pay £42 for 12kg for the massive improvement it has made for him, over and above any supplements i have ever given him. The glucosamine source is green lipped mussels, about as good as you can get and i would never sacrifice his comfort and health for the sake of a few pounds every month. My other doggy has a really high metabolism, he comes from a working background and initially i struggled like hell to keep weight on him as well as giving him the exercise he needs. He is on the large breed puppy food and he is the perfect size and is weight is maintaining perfectly. Their poo is perfect, their coats are gorgeous.
> I could basically feed them whatever i wanted as i can get most foods from our suppliers and im always looking and comparing different foods in case im missing something but its been a year now and symply always comes out top. Also the staff are amazing, ive phoned and emailed them a couple of times and they are always really helpful and friendly.
> I reckon for your little pup its going to be about 50g a day, adjust it as you go depending on exercise and weight gain, the normal puppy food is a nice small size kibble so is perfect. That means that a 2kg will last you over a month, you lucky person. £8.99 a month! Sometimes i wish i had small dogs!!
> I know everyone backs the food they feed their dogs as otherwise they wouldnt feed it and everyone has different opinions but I personally would always tell people about Symply and how good it is. xxxx


There is nowhere enough gluc\chon in meals alone to really help with joint care to get enough gluc\chon green lip i feed yumove supplement


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

MsSpringador said:


> Hey, I work for Pets Corner who stock Symply and i choose to feed it to my dogs out of all the other foods we stock, arden grange, f4d, orijen etc. There are quite a few reasons for this. It is significantly better than Arden Grange, most of the AG lines use meat meal as opposed to a dried meat which is nowhere near as good meat source. F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for and orijen is ridiculously expensive, comes from overseas, the company are basically non-contactable and im not convinced about the necessity of all the ingredients in there, e.g. do sweet potato and pumpkin in that small a quantity really offer different and essential qualities?
> I have two dogs, one of which has hip dysplasia, I am prepared to pay £42 for 12kg for the massive improvement it has made for him, over and above any supplements i have ever given him. The glucosamine source is green lipped mussels, about as good as you can get and i would never sacrifice his comfort and health for the sake of a few pounds every month. My other doggy has a really high metabolism, he comes from a working background and initially i struggled like hell to keep weight on him as well as giving him the exercise he needs. He is on the large breed puppy food and he is the perfect size and is weight is maintaining perfectly. Their poo is perfect, their coats are gorgeous.
> I could basically feed them whatever i wanted as i can get most foods from our suppliers and im always looking and comparing different foods in case im missing something but its been a year now and symply always comes out top. Also the staff are amazing, ive phoned and emailed them a couple of times and they are always really helpful and friendly.
> I reckon for your little pup its going to be about 50g a day, adjust it as you go depending on exercise and weight gain, the normal puppy food is a nice small size kibble so is perfect. That means that a 2kg will last you over a month, you lucky person. £8.99 a month! Sometimes i wish i had small dogs!!
> I know everyone backs the food they feed their dogs as otherwise they wouldnt feed it and everyone has different opinions but I personally would always tell people about Symply and how good it is. xxxx


I'm always suspicious of first time posters joining just to rave about a product. Plus you're suggesting feeding amounts and trying to slate another brand who's food is very similar but better priced. Says to me you're affiliated with symply. Of course you'll deny that.

Sorry Hun, meat meal is exactly what you want in a food, it's dried meat, so why you're saying the two are different is beyond me.

Ingredients speak for themselves, they can't be argued with. Fact is symply is nothing special. The op seems set on feeding it, it sits well with her and is a good mid range food. So I'm glad she's happy. But the fact remains it's a mid range food with a premium price tag.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

MsSpringador said:


> Hey, I work for Pets Corner who stock Symply and i choose to feed it to my dogs out of all the other foods we stock, arden grange, f4d, orijen etc. There are quite a few reasons for this. It is significantly better than Arden Grange, most of the AG lines use meat meal as opposed to a dried meat which is nowhere near as good meat source. F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for and orijen is ridiculously expensive, comes from overseas, the company are basically non-contactable and im not convinced about the necessity of all the ingredients in there, e.g. do sweet potato and pumpkin in that small a quantity really offer different and essential qualities?
> I have two dogs, one of which has hip dysplasia, I am prepared to pay £42 for 12kg for the massive improvement it has made for him, over and above any supplements i have ever given him. The glucosamine source is green lipped mussels, about as good as you can get and i would never sacrifice his comfort and health for the sake of a few pounds every month. My other doggy has a really high metabolism, he comes from a working background and initially i struggled like hell to keep weight on him as well as giving him the exercise he needs. He is on the large breed puppy food and he is the perfect size and is weight is maintaining perfectly. Their poo is perfect, their coats are gorgeous.
> I could basically feed them whatever i wanted as i can get most foods from our suppliers and im always looking and comparing different foods in case im missing something but its been a year now and symply always comes out top. Also the staff are amazing, ive phoned and emailed them a couple of times and they are always really helpful and friendly.
> I reckon for your little pup its going to be about 50g a day, adjust it as you go depending on exercise and weight gain, the normal puppy food is a nice small size kibble so is perfect. That means that a 2kg will last you over a month, you lucky person. £8.99 a month! Sometimes i wish i had small dogs!!
> I know everyone backs the food they feed their dogs as otherwise they wouldnt feed it and everyone has different opinions but I personally would always tell people about Symply and how good it is. xxxx


We have tried most of the leading brands also and have found Symply to be the best one by far too.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> We have tried most of the leading brands also and have found Symply to be the best one by far too.


It may well suit your dog which is always a good thing but I can assure you nutrient wise it's middle of the road quality wise....and that's being kind;


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

```

```



MsSpringador said:


> Hey, I work for Pets Corner who stock Symply and i choose to feed it to my dogs out of all the other foods we stock, arden grange, f4d, orijen etc. There are quite a few reasons for this. It is significantly better than Arden Grange, most of the AG lines use meat meal as opposed to a dried meat which is nowhere near as good meat source. F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for and orijen is ridiculously expensive, comes from overseas, the company are basically non-contactable and im not convinced about the necessity of all the ingredients in there, e.g. do sweet potato and pumpkin in that small a quantity really offer different and essential qualities?
> I have two dogs, one of which has hip dysplasia, I am prepared to pay £42 for 12kg for the massive improvement it has made for him, over and above any supplements i have ever given him. The glucosamine source is green lipped mussels, about as good as you can get and i would never sacrifice his comfort and health for the sake of a few pounds every month. My other doggy has a really high metabolism, he comes from a working background and initially i struggled like hell to keep weight on him as well as giving him the exercise he needs. He is on the large breed puppy food and he is the perfect size and is weight is maintaining perfectly. Their poo is perfect, their coats are gorgeous.
> I could basically feed them whatever i wanted as i can get most foods from our suppliers and im always looking and comparing different foods in case im missing something but its been a year now and symply always comes out top. Also the staff are amazing, ive phoned and emailed them a couple of times and they are always really helpful and friendly.
> I reckon for your little pup its going to be about 50g a day, adjust it as you go depending on exercise and weight gain, the normal puppy food is a nice small size kibble so is perfect. That means that a 2kg will last you over a month, you lucky person. £8.99 a month! Sometimes i wish i had small dogs!!
> I know everyone backs the food they feed their dogs as otherwise they wouldnt feed it and everyone has different opinions but I personally would always tell people about Symply and how good it is. xxxx





> F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for


If you have a look at this F4Ds- Joint Mobility - Fish4Dogs Online Shop

I reckon F4Ds blows it,Symply AWAY!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

MsSpringador said:


> Hey, I work for Pets Corner who stock Symply and i choose to feed it to my dogs out of all the other foods we stock, arden grange, f4d, orijen etc. There are quite a few reasons for this. It is significantly better than Arden Grange, most of the AG lines use meat meal as opposed to a dried meat which is nowhere near as good meat source. F4D doesnt have the joint care im looking for and orijen is ridiculously expensive, comes from overseas, the company are basically non-contactable and im not convinced about the necessity of all the ingredients in there, e.g. do sweet potato and pumpkin in that small a quantity really offer different and essential qualities?
> I have two dogs, one of which has hip dysplasia, I am prepared to pay £42 for 12kg for the massive improvement it has made for him, over and above any supplements i have ever given him. The glucosamine source is green lipped mussels, about as good as you can get and i would never sacrifice his comfort and health for the sake of a few pounds every month. My other doggy has a really high metabolism, he comes from a working background and initially i struggled like hell to keep weight on him as well as giving him the exercise he needs. He is on the large breed puppy food and he is the perfect size and is weight is maintaining perfectly. Their poo is perfect, their coats are gorgeous.
> I could basically feed them whatever i wanted as i can get most foods from our suppliers and im always looking and comparing different foods in case im missing something but its been a year now and symply always comes out top. Also the staff are amazing, ive phoned and emailed them a couple of times and they are always really helpful and friendly.
> I reckon for your little pup its going to be about 50g a day, adjust it as you go depending on exercise and weight gain, the normal puppy food is a nice small size kibble so is perfect. That means that a 2kg will last you over a month, you lucky person. £8.99 a month! Sometimes i wish i had small dogs!!
> I know everyone backs the food they feed their dogs as otherwise they wouldnt feed it and everyone has different opinions but I personally would always tell people about Symply and how good it is. xxxx


I don't think any Pets Corner employee can get 'most food' from their supplier unless they pay for it. My SIL works for Pets Corner and she was astonished at this post! She feeds raw! Are you sure your not a Symply employee


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

A local pet shop employee tried to sell me Symply and was raving about the product but looking at the ingredients, I soon went off the idea. Way too many cereals for me.

Personally I like to choose if my dog has joint supplements, dont feed 100% kibble and that would throw the RDA out for starters. It's pretty much been said that the small amount in foods isnt going to do a lot.

Meat meal - If it's dried before it goes in then the end product contains said amount. Fresh meat has loads of water to come out in the making so what it says on the label, isnt in the food.

In my book Symply is the bottom end of middle of the road.


----------

